# Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98



## frozth (11. Oktober 2008)

*Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*

Hi! Wo ist die Höchstgrenze für den Datenspeicher bei Festplatten festgelegt? Kann ich mehr als 40 GB nutzen? Würde gerne ne 80er in ein altes System mit Win98 einbauen!


----------



## frozth (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*

Hallo?! Weiß keiner wieviel (Festplatten)Speicher Windows 98 verwalten kann??


----------



## The_Final (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*

Du kannst zwar mehr als 40GB verwalten, allerdings kann keine einzelne Datei größer als 4GB sein.


----------



## frozth (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*



			
				The_Final am 17.10.2008 03:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst zwar mehr als 40GB verwalten, allerdings kann keine einzelne Datei größer als 4GB sein.



Ok, Dateien größer als 4 GB hab ich nich. Aber ich wundere mich trotzdem wieso meine neue 250 GB Festplatte nur höchstens als 30 oder 32GB-Festplatte erkannt wird. Habe die jetzt in meinem neueren PC, werde dafür aber in den alten eine 80er einbauen. Und ich glaub da wird es nicht anders sein...


----------



## fiumpf (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*



			
				frozth am 18.10.2008 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich wundere mich trotzdem wieso meine neue 250 GB Festplatte nur höchstens als 30 oder 32GB-Festplatte erkannt wird.


Windows98 nutzt doch FAT32 als Dateisystem oder?
Dann kann es nämlich nur Partitionen in dieser Größe verwalten:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Windows 2000 und Nachfolgern darf der Benutzer mit der eingebauten Funktion „Formatieren“ maximal 32 GB große FAT32-Dateisysteme neu erstellen.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table#FAT32


----------



## The_Final (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*



			
				fiumpf am 18.10.2008 01:30 schrieb:
			
		

> frozth am 18.10.2008 01:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist eine Einschränkung von Windows2000, nicht des Dateisystems an sich.


----------



## fiumpf (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*



			
				The_Final am 18.10.2008 02:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine Einschränkung von Windows2000, nicht des Dateisystems an sich.


Ok, wieder was gelernt  .


----------



## Look (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*

Ok., also FAT32 kann rechnerisch 2TB adressieren. Problem dabei, schon ab 32GB steigt die Clustergrösse - Auswirkung Du hast bei sehr vielen kleinen Dateien, oder vielen Dateien mit krummer Endung verdammt viel Platz der ungenutzt rumdümpelt, weil für jede Datei immer ganze Cluster reserviert werden, auch wen sie nicht voll genutzt werden.

Weiteres Problem, was bei dir zutreffen könnte, die Erkennung der Festplattengrösse ist nicht nur abhängig vom Betriebssystem, sondern auch von den verbauten Controllern und dem BIOS des Mainboards (vor einigen Jahren war das 128GB Problem recht bekannt). Möglich also, das es gar nicht am OS liegt, sondern am BIOS, bzw. Chips.

Ich würde daher die Festplatte einfach in Partitionen aufteilen, legst halt für das OS + Programme + Spiele eine Partition an und für die "eigenen Dateien" eine andere, beide so 40 GB - schon sollte das Adressierungsproblem gegessen sein.


----------



## frozth (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*



			
				Look am 19.10.2008 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok., also FAT32 kann rechnerisch 2TB adressieren. Problem dabei, schon ab 32GB steigt die Clustergrösse - Auswirkung Du hast bei sehr vielen kleinen Dateien, oder vielen Dateien mit krummer Endung verdammt viel Platz der ungenutzt rumdümpelt, weil für jede Datei immer ganze Cluster reserviert werden, auch wen sie nicht voll genutzt werden.
> 
> Weiteres Problem, was bei dir zutreffen könnte, die Erkennung der Festplattengrösse ist nicht nur abhängig vom Betriebssystem, sondern auch von den verbauten Controllern und dem BIOS des Mainboards (vor einigen Jahren war das 128GB Problem recht bekannt). Möglich also, das es gar nicht am OS liegt, sondern am BIOS, bzw. Chips.
> 
> Ich würde daher die Festplatte einfach in Partitionen aufteilen, legst halt für das OS + Programme + Spiele eine Partition an und für die "eigenen Dateien" eine andere, beide so 40 GB - schon sollte das Adressierungsproblem gegessen sein.



Also ich wollte sowieso mehrere kleine Partitionen machen. Aber das kann ich halt nur aus den 32GB die ich laut System nur zur Verfügung habe.    Wie ist es mit den Jumpereinstellungen? Es gibt ja einmal 15 und 16 heads oder so. Ich muss das nochmal ausprobieren wenn ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## Look (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*

Mhhh, mach doch erstmal die 32 GB und schau, ob danach der unformatierte "Rest" nicht besser erkannt wird, kann mich leider nicht mehr an die 128er Grenze erinnern, wie das damals war.


----------



## The_Final (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*



			
				frozth am 19.10.2008 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wollte sowieso mehrere kleine Partitionen machen. Aber das kann ich halt nur aus den 32GB die ich laut System nur zur Verfügung habe.    Wie ist es mit den Jumpereinstellungen? Es gibt ja einmal 15 und 16 heads oder so. Ich muss das nochmal ausprobieren wenn ich zu Hause bin.


Da das Problem mit der anderen Festplatte auch bestand, die im neuen PC aber scheinbar normal funktioniert, wird es kaum an den Jumpern liegen. Ich schließe mich mal Look an: finde heraus, ob es am BIOS oder am Chipsatz liegt. Du könntest auch versuchen, die Partitionen mit einem anderen Tool bzw. auf einem anderen Computer zu erstellen und dann WIndows darauf zu installieren. Möglicherweise erkennt Windows die größere Partition, wenn sie bereits vorhanden ist.


----------



## Wolf2660 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*



			
				frozth am 18.10.2008 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Final am 17.10.2008 03:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Überprüfe mal die Jumper der HD, den ältere IDE-HD´s haben meistens noch einen Jumper um die Kapazität auf 32GB zu limitieren.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*



			
				Look am 20.10.2008 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhh, mach doch erstmal die 32 GB und schau, ob danach der unformatierte "Rest" nicht besser erkannt wird, kann mich leider nicht mehr an die 128er Grenze erinnern, wie das damals war.



Windows kann FAT32 nur bis 32GB formatieren.

Externe Tools können auch mehr:
z.B. *h2format.zip*
http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/ctsi.shtml


----------



## Look (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*

Die 32GB Grenze ist aber erst mit 2000/XP/Vista da, Win98/Me kann von sich aus mehr, das wurde hier aber schon genannt.


----------



## Wolf2660 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Höchstspeichermenge (Festplatte) unter Win98*

Habe gerade meine alte 40GB IDE angestöpselt und mit WIN98SE erst mit Fdisk partitioniert dann komplett formatiert. Sind volle 40GB verfügbar. 

Kann nur am Controller oder wie schon gesagt am Jumper liegen. 

Hab leider keine größere HD rumliegen.


----------

